# Vom HTTPServlet erben



## hans-sonny (28. Okt 2014)

Hi leute,

aktuell extende ich HTTPServlet ... 

wäre auch implements möglich? wenn ja wie?


----------



## JavaMeister (28. Okt 2014)

Nein, implements wäre nicht möglich.

Google mal den unterschied.

Gruß


----------



## hans-sonny (31. Okt 2014)

ja der unterschied ist mir durchaus bewusst ... 

beim threading ist es ja so dass man extenden kann, aber es gibt ja auch die implements methode. dachte das gäbe es hier auch


----------



## Joose (31. Okt 2014)

hans-sonny hat gesagt.:


> ja der unterschied ist mir durchaus bewusst ...



Ich glaube nicht wirklich. Worin liegt der Unterschied?



hans-sonny hat gesagt.:


> beim threading ist es ja so dass man extenden kann, aber es gibt ja auch die implements methode. dachte das gäbe es hier auch



Man kann die Klasse Thread erweitern oder das Runnable Interface implementieren, das sind aber 2 unterschiedliche Sachen! Aufpassen!


----------

